# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de San Salvador

## Avioneto

Buenas de nuevo compañeros del foro!!

Creo que no está creado el subforo del reciente embalse de San Salvador, así que ahí os dejo unas fotillos de este moderno embalse en el foro general de la cuenca del Ebro...

Vista general desde el Noreste:



Canal que recorre la orilla Sur:


Detalle:


Mitad Oeste del embalse, con la orilla que le caracteriza y la Torre de Control en la orilla del fondo:


Vista de la presa desde el Oeste, con la Torre de Control al fondo:


Detalle de la Torre de Control:


No parece que haya información de este embalse en el foro, en cualquier caso espero haber algo. Un abrazo y hasta pronto!!

NOTA: fuente propia, imágenes tomadas en agosto de 2016.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (11-sep-2016),HUESITO (11-sep-2016),Jonasino (12-sep-2016),Los terrines (11-sep-2016),perdiguera (11-sep-2016),termopar (13-sep-2016),titobcn (12-sep-2016),torreon (16-sep-2016),willi (11-sep-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que no hay ni habrá, como de tantos otros. Desde hace tiempo esto está un poco dejado.

----------


## Avioneto

> Parece que no hay ni habrá, como de tantos otros. Desde hace tiempo esto está un poco dejado.


Está claro que el foro no pasa por sus mejores tiempos.

----------

